# rescue pigeon



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ok most people hate them but i like them

funny thing was i have to go to my sisters house tomoro as she has a delivery coming and i needed to get the keys

well get off the bus and there is a young adult pigeon at the corner of her road loads of people walking past some kicking out at it and it looked covered in a green oil 

so i ran onto the road like a dafty but owell and picked it up its now here and had a wash

am wondering what oil kind of things are green called round a few places but most said just leave it where it is 

its now in my spare cat carrier rappet up in an old towel drying


----------



## The Rook (Mar 17, 2010)

Take it to your local RSPCA? Does it have any obvious wounds at all? Whats the condition? I have some vetinary training but I've never had to deal with a pidgeon before..


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Take it to your local RSPCA? Does it have any obvious wounds at all? Whats the condition? I have some vetinary training but I've never had to deal with a pidgeon before..


its the sspca up here and there basic answer was leave it where it was nothing new there thats what there always like 

it has good condition as in the keel bone is not sticking out i have reared and looked after a fair few wild animals before so am not a newbe i have washed it with fairy liquid as am 99% sure it was oil of some sort and it has perked up al wait and see how it is in the morning altho it does seem to still be kind of oiled up

thanks for your reply 

it is eating and drinking tho so a good sign


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

it could be some engine oil still like a lubercant maybe

keep it warm etc give it something to sit on water an mashed well anything lol

the thing u need to look for is its poo if the poo is green or oily it has ingested it and may become very ill or maybe die depending what it was 

if its poo is normal make sure its totally clean u may need to bath it more than once if its oil.

feed it up and test if it can fly.... this maybe best done in a large feild or even indoors so that if it cannot fly it does not get its self onto a road etc etc 

hope its okay


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

RepBex said:


> it could be some engine oil still like a lubercant maybe
> 
> keep it warm etc give it something to sit on water an mashed well anything lol
> 
> ...


thanks as i say av reared and rescued a few before its passing normal poos and still trying to get away from me if i go near it so all good signs its just this werd green stuff my arm and hand is dyed from when i picked it up and am sure it will need a 2nd bath as i missed abit under the wing but did not want to stress it out to much thanks again for your reply


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

well its away started flapping about in the cat box and realy stressing in the box all oil was gone and i took it outside he flew off at speed looking perfect x


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

:2thumb::no1:


adamntitch said:


> well its away started flapping about in the cat box and realy stressing in the box all oil was gone and i took it outside he flew off at speed looking perfect x


----------

